

The American Dream - numeromancer
http://www.youtube.com/user/theamericandreamfilm

======
ique
It started very factual and nice and then in Part 2 it went into a very
extreme conspiracy theory explanation. But while I am inherently skeptic to
conspiracy theories; I've heard this one so many times. It's actually quite
believable.

If it's true, how could it possibly have happened? Could a powerful enough
organization actually terrify all presidents from JFK and forward enough to
not oppose them. Or do everyone see it as a decent system?

If it truly is "evil" what can be done against it?

~~~
lisper
Buy gold. Or Linden Dollars.

